# Fiveten Händler Aachen



## Veloce (17. Oktober 2010)

Suche in / um Aachen / Belgien  Fiveten Händler.


----------



## Nuala (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Veloce,
soweit ich weiß keiner. Sport Spezial kann die aber bestellen, wenn Du weißt, welche Du haben willst. Kannst ja einfach mal anfragen, ob sie die auch welche zur Ansicht bestellen können. 
Grüße
Nadja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (18. Oktober 2010)

Danke Nadja,
dann werd` ich mal da einfallen


----------

